# low pass fz on the amp for 15" should be where?



## b-easy1988 (Sep 16, 2006)

how do it determine what your low pass fz on your radio should be at can you explain what should be the best setting in why please


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Often the settings for sub outputs are 80Hz and 120Hz, normally 80Hz is what you want for your sub outputs if you have a strong midbass in your front stage...


----------



## b-easy1988 (Sep 16, 2006)

so if i put it at 60hz will that be bad


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by b-easy1988_@Dec 27 2006, 11:01 AM~6835126
> *so if i put it at 60hz will that be bad
> *



the low pass filter goes like this... what ever you set it at, (lets say 80hz), it will allow signals around 80hz and below to pass through, signals above 80hz or so will be filtered out...

so if you set it at 60hz, on signals around 60hz and below will go through, everything else will be eliminated... i personally have my filter on the HU set at 120hz(i think it is), because i had too big of a freq. band gap... i haven't sealed and deadend my doors yet so my cdt's aren't puttin out their full potential yet...


----------



## b-easy1988 (Sep 16, 2006)

low pass fz on the amp for 15" should be where


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

low pass fr. is the amount of bass vs. sound...if its off you get music,words,bass through the sub just like a reg. 6x9...if its on youll get all bass.if you want all words out of a 6x9 and no bass then you buy a high pass frequency to hook up and it only lets high frequencys through.Bass is low frequency.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

i think i explained it right...this is what i picked up from the months of reading on here...can any of the pros confirm my answer?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Dec 27 2006, 09:49 PM~6839449
> *low pass fr. is the amount of bass vs. sound...if its off you get music,words,bass through the sub just like a reg. 6x9...if its on youll get all bass.if you want all words out of a 6x9 and no bass then you buy a high pass frequency to hook up and it only lets high frequencys through.Bass is low frequency.
> *


okay, let me clear up your comment becuase it was definetly not 100% correct.

a low pass FILTER's job is this:

what ever you set the freq. to (lets say 90hz), it will allow everything at and LOWer then 90hz to PASS... get it, low pass filter... everything higher will not pass


a high pass FILTER's job is this:

what ever you set the freq. to (lets say 250hz), it will allow everything at and HIGHer then 250hz to PASS... get it, high pass filter... everything lower will not pass
(so this means that if you set your highpass filter at 80hz, you will still get some form of bass coming through your speakers... just for FYI)

if your midbass on your door speakers arent the greatest, i would set my low pass filter around 120hz for subs...


----------



## b-easy1988 (Sep 16, 2006)

so where should it be at my amp goes from 35 to 150 i have a 2250 planet audio


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by b-easy1988+Dec 27 2006, 10:05 PM~6839566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought i made that pretty clear...


but if you want, when you hook your shit up, just toggle between 35 and 150 and see where you like it at.... in my system before this one, i had my lowpass freq. set at 50hz..

i literally start from lowest freq and go towards the highest (i disconnect the amp for mids and highs so i just hear the subs)... then when i narrow the range down to where i think it should be for that system, i connect the amp for mids and highs and then play around in the range i just found with different types of songs (rap, r & b, etc), and then leave it where im happy with it.... might not be the best way to do it, but thats how i do it and no one has givin me any negative feedback that has heard any of the systems i've installed


----------

